# Bild zusammengesetzt aus 4 Teilen : wie einheitlichen Kontrast/Helligkeit fuer alles?



## drmnaiac (21. September 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein Bild, was aus 4 Teilen zusammengesetzt wurde, also quasi eine Fotokollage. Der Hintergrund ist gruen, aber jeder Teil hat nun eine leicht andere Helligkeit/Kontrast, evtl ist sogar der gruene Hintergrund leicht anders farbig.

Aber das Hauptproblem : das Bild an sich ist sofort zu erkennen, das es quasi 4 Bloecke sind, eben durch diese vier verschiedenen Helligkeitsstufen...

kann ich irgendwie mit Photoshop :

quasi sagenb : nimm mit den Kontrast/Helligkeit oder evtl sogar Farbstaerke aus dem Bereich und wende ihn auf dem Gesamtbild oder eben markierten Bereich an ?

Ich hab probiert jeden der Teile getrennt zu markieren und mit dem Kontrast/Helligkeitsregler gespielt... aber mal wird der eine Teil zu dunkel, mal wird dann der andere Teil zu gruen... ich bekomms net hin 

So wie ich Photoshop kenne, gibts da doch bestimmt ne Zauberfunktion  die das alles ganz automatisch kann, oder 

any Tips  ?

cu


----------



## Coranor (21. September 2004)

Mit CS gäbe es eine Möglichkeit, mit Funktion "Gleiche Farbe" kann man das Farbklima zweier Bilder angleichen, hab's aber noch nie wirklich ausprobiert. 

Falls CS nicht vorhanden ist, gibts da http://www.panix.com/~jnr/ ein PlugIn für PS ab Version 5.0 (nur Windows), das in etwa das gleich macht (hab ich aber auch noch nie ausprobiert).


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du kein PH CS hast, gibt es da eine "totsichere" Methode...

Wähle alle Grünbereiche aus (einfach aber ungenauer: tool zauberstab; etwas schwerer, aber genauer: auswahl->farbbereich auswählen), lösche sie und zieh (am besten auf einer neuen Ebene, die du unter alle anderen legst) einfach ein neues Grün (oder Orange,...) an (geht über: den Farbwähler, Farbe aussuchen, auf die neue ebene gehen, apfel (oder strg) a, Fläche füllen). 

Hoffe Dir ist geholfen


----------

